# need help for renewal and starting autonomo



## vk2911 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dear All, I am an Indian national with Residence permit in Spain from January 2008. Renewed once in January 2009 and valid till January 2011. I was working for a shop in Barcelona. My company closed due to crisis in December 2009. My company paid all taxes till that month. After I didnt paid any tax or i didnt claim for my unemployement.
Now I decided to start to work like Autonomo ( professional) Leather quality control as i am a qualified leather technologist with good english language knowlege. I can invoice to my customers in Italy, China and Spain for the service I provide and can pay tax.
Kindly advice how i can renew my residence permit which is due by December 2010 and to start Autonomo. Is there any Agency to guide me on both issues. When I have to start paying tax and how long I can get my residence permit during this renewal.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vk2911 said:


> Dear All, I am an Indian national with Residence permit in Spain from January 2008. Renewed once in January 2009 and valid till January 2011. I was working for a shop in Barcelona. My company closed due to crisis in December 2009. My company paid all taxes till that month. After I didnt paid any tax or i didnt claim for my unemployement.
> Now I decided to start to work like Autonomo ( professional) Leather quality control as i am a qualified leather technologist with good english language knowlege. I can invoice to my customers in Italy, China and Spain for the service I provide and can pay tax.
> Kindly advice how i can renew my residence permit which is due by December 2010 and to start Autonomo. Is there any Agency to guide me on both issues. When I have to start paying tax and how long I can get my residence permit during this renewal.


Hi & welcome

I can't help with the residence permit renewal - perhaps your Embassy would know??



As far as tax & autonomo payments are concerned you have to start paying as soon as you register as autonomo - a gestor could get you started


----------



## vk2911 (Aug 22, 2010)

*renewal of residence permit*

Hi thanks for your reply,

where i can get a gestor, any geniune agency you know, can i able to renew my residence permit as an autonomo

i am planning to come back to barcelona by mid of september to start autonomo if everything goes well with my family








xabiachica said:


> Hi & welcome
> 
> I can't help with the residence permit renewal - perhaps your Embassy would know??
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vk2911 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply,
> 
> where i can get a gestor, any geniune agency you know, can i able to renew my residence permit as an autonomo
> 
> i am planning to come back to barcelona by mid of september to start autonomo if everything goes well with my family


I can't speak for Barcelona, but in my small town there seem to be gestors on almost every corner!!


maybe later when one of our posters living in Barcelona come online they might be able to recommend someone

I don't know any agencies - sorry


----------



## vk2911 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi from which town you are writing, as my renewal is second renewal, i can renew it any part of spain. As i want to work as autonomo, i can do my job from any town and if it cheaper than barcelona, really good for me. I need a proper guidance and good agency to renew my residence.









xabiachica said:


> I can't speak for Barcelona, but in my small town there seem to be gestors on almost every corner!!
> 
> 
> maybe later when one of our posters living in Barcelona come online they might be able to recommend someone
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vk2911 said:


> Hi from which town you are writing, as my renewal is second renewal, i can renew it any part of spain. As i want to work as autonomo, i can do my job from any town and if it cheaper than barcelona, really good for me. I need a proper guidance and good agency to renew my residence.


my point is that if there are many gestors in my little town there will be many more in Barcelona

I don't think they could help with your renewal though


you really need to speak to the Indian Embassy in Spain or the Spanish Embassy in India if you're still there


----------



## BCNGUIRI (Sep 15, 2010)

Go to your consulate first - you may not be allowed to be autonomo depending on the type of residence card you have, they will advise you! I had a couple of Bolivian cleaners before and they were not permitted to work for themselves!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

*Setting up as Autonomo*

This guy is an Asesor based in Barcelona that may be able to assist you in becoming Autonomo - Spain Accounting :: Home   ( ask for David )


----------

